# PGD for dummies, please....



## missus (Jul 18, 2008)

Wheeel, where do we start?

I'm 42. I'm dimly aware that my mother had an early-ish menopause, but so far (cross fingers) have been very lucky with conception. 6 months for our first, one shot  for our second, 2 weeks for our third. Am very much aware of how lucky that makes us.

The issue is that our first has some complex and rare conditions which affect her pretty severely. Partly genetic. And we recently lost the baby we hoped would be our third to trisomy 21. So we had a meeting with the regional geneticist to work out what to do about ttc again - we're very keen to give DD2 a sib who can help her share the responsibility of arranging DD1's care when we are gone. (I don't mean to actually do it or to pay for it, just to make sure that DD1 is safe and loved by whoever ends up caring for her.)

She suggested PGD. Which I was a bit gobsmacked by. I had tried to look into this after DD1 was born and had drawn a blank. The genetic part of the condition is very variable in outcome but afaik is not on the full list of conditions you are allowed to screen for in the UK (btw, anyone know where that list is available online?)

She further tells us that she would suggest 3 clinics: Guy's (but they won't test for the main condition, plus "they have also decided not to offer PGD to women over 40 as they have not had any successful pregnancies". Also the Bridge Centre (who seem from their website to have no such reservations though of course they would have to apply for permission from the HFEA and my gut feel is they wouldn't get it, and I don't imagine a private clinic are motivated to be frank about that.) Lastly "Brussels" - I don't know which clinic she means so haven't been able to investigate them at all though presumably there aren't many.

Firstly - am really shocked by the comment about women over 40. I had an idea that doing PGD would mean that our chance of conception was probably a bit reduced. But reduced _that much_? I've read your chance of conception at 42 is about 10% with IVF. Is it worse with PGD? Also, does it make any difference if you are (effectively) "fertile" when you start? Or does the IVF process level everyone out so we all have the same 10% chance?

Secondly - anyone know about the application process to HFEA? If a condition has a variable outcome but there is a suggestion that in this family it may be severe, will they give you approval in this case without adding it to the list? Or do they only make these "blanket" decisions?

Thirdly - Anyone know who this clinic in Brussels is? And any info/reviews? I couldn't find anything in the overseas clinics section but I probably just walked straight by it...

Oh, and fourthly - *sigh* - DH wants to know if this means we can gender select for family balancing. I'm not that bothered but he really wants a boy to do manly stuff with. I imagine it depends on the regs of the specific country as well as the clinic so possibly it's something we would have to ask much later in the process.

Thanks folks.


----------



## skyred (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi missus,
Ive sent you a message. Hopefully it'll answers some 
here if you need


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi, sorry to butt-in
I didn't know what PGD was, so I looked it up and found this. 
http://www.hfea.gov.uk/docs/AtAGlance.pdf

There are a few clinics on this that do PGD. Might be worth calling one and getting more info? At the very least, it looks like HFEA support it.
Sorry if you already have this, but it's new to me 
PoDdy


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hiya

I don't know if this is of any use to you but ARC ( www.arc-uk.org ) may be able to offer some information or point you in the right direction regarding pre-natal testing (including PDG/PGS).

My understanding is the for PDG to be performed on an embryo it has to be of good quality, and not all that are screened continue to grow. Obviously some may also come back positive with the genetics that you don't want to continue with. And then there is the actual implantation rate, and the successful pregancy rate to contend with - hence why some clinics don't give very good odds of a live birth. Its so hard when all around are falling pregnant naturally and all you want is a healthy child.

If you want to chat or anything do let me know.

Take care
Deb


----------

